# Thomas Houston on baptism in John Calvin's Institutes



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2014)

If anyone every asks how valuable John Calvin's _Institutes_ are for their defence of infant baptism, feel free to cite this quote:



> Calvin, in his immortal work, the _Institutes_, has stated and vindicated the right of the infant seed of the members of the Church to the visible seal of God’s covenant, with a fullness of statement, and a cogency of reasoning, that have never been surpassed, and that the opponents of infant baptism cannot gainsay or refute.



Thomas Houston, _A practical treatise on Christian baptism_ (1853) in _Works: doctrinal and practical of the Rev. Thomas Houston, D.D., Knockbracken_ (4 vols, Edinburgh, 1876), iii, 85-6.


----------

